# Internet Explorer 8 - Wow Factors



## SevenFX (30 August 2008)

These browsers keep gettin better n better. Very Nice Microsft.

Without a doubt I'm definetly a MS user, and with FREE browsers like this I'm sold.

Anyway don't want to make this a Internet Explorer Vs XXXXXX browser thread, just lookin at some of the great features & security measures in IE8.

Check Out the Video & Bare in mind it's still in BETA (so expect the beta bugs)


http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/beta/worldwide-sites.aspx

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/internet-explorer/beta/media/security.asx

Enjoy
SevenFX


----------



## korrupt_1 (30 August 2008)

*Re: Internet Explorer 8 - Wow Factor's*

Nothing ground breaking... 

No WOW factor for me...

Trying to avoid, the discussion "IE8 vs XXX"... but really...  Firefox 3 does most of that all ready... and it's also 'free'...


----------



## Whiskers (30 August 2008)

*Re: Internet Explorer 8 - Wow Factor's*



SevenFX said:


> These browsers keep gettin better n better. Very Nice Microsft.
> 
> Without a doubt I'm definetly a MS user, and with FREE browsers like this I'm sold.
> 
> ...




Hi Tekman

I've delayed upgrading to XP SP3 and am a bit dubious about installing IE8. 

It seems SP3  should be installed before IE8... or at least before the Beta 1 version. Is SP3 now safe and reliable?

What is basically the problem with Beta and when will IE8 be available in whatever the alternative format is?



> Microsoft: Internet Explorer 8 Beta 2 Locks Windows XP SP3
> By Alice Turner
> 18:36, August 29th 2008
> 
> ...


----------



## Fishbulb (30 August 2008)

*Re: Internet Explorer 8 - Wow Factor's*

they're playing catch up with firefox

i don't use ie no mo bro


----------



## Whiskers (30 August 2008)

*Re: Internet Explorer 8 - Wow Factor's*



korrupt_1 said:


> Nothing ground breaking...
> 
> No WOW factor for me...
> 
> Trying to avoid, the discussion "IE8 vs XXX"... but really...  Firefox 3 does most of that all ready... and it's also 'free'...






Fishbulb said:


> they're playing catch up with firefox
> 
> i don't use ie no mo bro




It's been awhile since I tried firefox. Just stuck with IE7 after I sorted out some very annoying glitches and pretty much reinstalled my whole system.

So what are do you guys think are the main differences/benifits between each?


----------



## Wysiwyg (30 August 2008)

*Re: Internet Explorer 8 - Wow Factor's*



Whiskers said:


> It's been awhile since I tried firefox. Just stuck with IE7 after I sorted out some very annoying glitches and pretty much reinstalled my whole system.
> 
> So what are do you guys think are the main differences/benifits between each?




Sheesh, I.E. 7! c: I had accessibility problems with that so I`m using I.E. 6  because it`s simple.I use Firefox 3 too and it is competent.Security isn`t an issue as I have bought software which handles anything. 

Speed and accessibility is all I want.


----------



## derty (31 August 2008)

*Re: Internet Explorer 8 - Wow Factor's*

I started using Firefox initially for security reasons, but the ability to have tabbed pages way before IE did and the wide range of 3rd party addons that really increase its functionality mean that I virtually never use IE now. MS have been playing catch-up for a while now. 

Have a look at this new addon from Mozilla called Ubiquity, it is only in development at the moment but it will do some amazing things when it is finished: http://labs.mozilla.com/2008/08/introducing-ubiquity/


----------



## Awesomandy (31 August 2008)

I've tried IE8 before, and, being a little bit technical minded myself, I actually didn't find much wow factors. Also, especially for those who trade online from an internet browsers, I wouldn't upgrade at all until other people have tried it, and that it has been shown to work with your preferred platform.


----------



## white_crane (31 August 2008)

The only benefit to using IE is that some web sites (still! ) continue to make their pages incompatible with other browsers.

It's Firefox 3.0 for me - secure, fast, customisable, ease-of-use, aesthetics...


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (31 August 2008)

You Firefox biased guys haven't read this and may not realise that it is not totally secure - I know from experience. 

http://blogs.zdnet.com/security/?p=254

The above article in the link is old but relevant.


----------



## korrupt_1 (31 August 2008)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> The above article in the link is old but relevant.




ofcourse old s/w will be buggy... that's why they release new versions and security patches...

That blog was refering to IE7 and FF2 - which is irrevalant.

FF3 is much better - although it probably still has security holes - i'd still use it over IE anyday...


----------



## mayk (31 August 2008)

The best features I found on IE8 is the available of definition of words from encarts, by default. I know you must be able to get it on FF3 via some add on, but whatever works out of the box will appeal to masses and will be more efficient(I know it is a relative term..).


I quite regularly use IE7(now 8) and FF3 , and both of them look similar to me. I browse the internet using IE8 and do bank transactions on FF3. 

IE8 by the looks of it is a bit better and has got a 'secure mode' (some call it 'pr0n mode' lol) , where all the information will be deleted upon exit of the browser. A great feature for privacy obssessed people. Because unlike most believe, any website you visit can be tracked, even if you delete the browser history.


----------



## xyzedarteerf (31 August 2008)

sorry off topic, 
For firefox users you can add this as your homepage and you get 2 or more tabs ready when you open firefox 

add this below as your homepage.

about:blank | about:blank


----------



## noirua (1 September 2008)

I find "Flock 1.2" the most friendly browser.  Internet Explorer 8 still has quite a lot of quirky factors that need fixing.


----------



## SevenFX (1 September 2008)

Each to their own & Sure the other browsers have their Advantages Over IE, as IE does over the Others.

_I generally stick with MS products as retraining users, converting data is easy and webpages are almost guaranteed to work with IE b4 any other browsers given it's the Industry Leader._

Beleive it or not Macs, Linux, Firefox Users are all exposed to the same issues as the MS Users.

_Whiskers most of the significiant bugs are out of SP3 and it has more advantages to installin now than not installing....however bare in mind that IE8 is not likely to work with all your favourite sites just yet given it's still in beta._

_Eitherway ...whichever browser you choose...it's a win win for all of us to see the advances in browser technology, and the security measures will make it safer for all.... (till more exploits are found...sad but true reality)_

I'm expectin to see a final release within a couple of months... which I'm lookin forward to it.

_I haven't adopted it on main machine but it is all good on testin machine so far....and like all beta's... so to speak "caviet emptor"_

_SevenFX_


----------



## LeeTV (1 September 2008)

I have always used IE. Installed FF, didn't like it, uninstalled it. IE7 works a treat so will leave it at that for now until IE8 final is out.


----------



## SevenFX (2 September 2008)

*Re: Internet Explorer 8 - Wow Factor's*



Whiskers said:


> It seems SP3 should be installed before IE8... or at least before the Beta 1 version. Is SP3 now safe and reliable?
> 
> What is basically the problem with Beta and when will IE8 be available in whatever the alternative format is?




IE 8 Beta 2 will work with SP2 as using it, as it will will sp3 being more stable 2.

"FOR WINDOWS XP SP2, WINDOWS XP SP3, WINDOWS VISTA, WINDOWS VISTA SP1, WINDOWS SERVER 2003 SP2, AND WINDOWS SERVER 2008"

Most developers release their software to techo first (usually called alfa & release candiate versions 1,2 etc) then the public gets a snapshot which are known as Beta versions which usually go to Beta 2 or 3 b4 being offically released, which IMO beta2 is fairly safe not to screw up your machine.

Cheers
SevenFX


----------



## snapperhunter (2 September 2008)

Once Microsoft have ironed out the bugs, I will try it.


----------



## BentRod (3 September 2008)

Try google chrome instead

http://www.google.com/chrome/


----------



## Speewha (3 September 2008)

Hello,

More on Gooogle Chrome

Regards 




http://blogoscoped.com/google-chrome


----------



## mayk (3 September 2008)

The only thing good about google chrome is its ultra fast rendering.
It loads java and flash based websites much quicker than FF3 or IE8 combined. But then it lacks so much practical features that I am not going to use it for a while, unless additional add-ons, to my liking (available on other browsers) are added. 

Plus I am a huge fan of zooming in and out of a page. And IE8 and FF3 handle the zooming better. Lastly the mouse third button does not work, quite annoying really. 

The simplicity of the chrome is a feature in itself. But unless they produce some killer feature it is highly unlikely that it will take much slice off IE8 or FF3. I think it is just another way for google to show that the amount of money it is spending on R&D is producing results.


----------



## BentRod (3 September 2008)

I think its the best browser by far.

I've got it set to open up 8 tabs on start which saves HEAPS of time.

The start page where it shows all your most visited pages is good too.

Another thing is it actually groups tabs when you open a new one instead of firefox where you have to go all the way to the end to find your new tab.

paste and go works for me too


----------



## noirua (4 September 2008)

BentRod said:


> Try google chrome instead
> 
> http://www.google.com/chrome/



Isn't this one built on Apple's Safari?


----------



## BentRod (4 September 2008)

no, nothing like it.

Its Google news browser, its only been out for 12 hours.

Probably should start another thread, sorry SevenFX.


----------



## mayk (4 September 2008)

Yes it is built using the same 'webkit' used to design safari.


----------

